# Ohio Brush Creek



## pastorscott45133 (Jun 30, 2006)

Anyone been Fishing Ohio Brush Creek? Ive caught some killer smallies this year on the creek and was wondering if anyone wanted to share some hot spots?


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey Pastor!
Creekwalker and I floated 2 weekends b4 Memorial Day, got a late start, so didn't fish much. Just outside of West Union, NE I think. Got a few bites, some guys said they caught up to 16" upstream from where we put in. Was really just a little too shallow for our yaks. Did a lot of getting out and dragging.
Hope to run into you some day, Praise the Lord together! 
God Bless,
Jeff

BTW: Pastor "Skip" Skipworth and his wife Marisha just took the Sr. Pastor position at the Assembly of God there in Hillsboro, I believe it's the AOG.
They're good friends of my wife Kathy and I. Kathy works and ministers at Teen Challenge in Perintown.


----------



## pastorscott45133 (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow thats great I use to live down there in perintown. I lived in the red brick four houses up from teen challange and volenteered many times there back in the 80's and early nineties. Dewy was the program director then.

I havent visited the AOG in years... I am sure I will see them at the Ministeral association meeting. I f I dont... Give them my congats!

I have been fishing the creek for about five years on the highland county side and the blue creek area. Fishing has been great!!! seems alot better than many of the lakes. I think I have landed around thirty smallies this season and too many red-eyes, pumpkin seeds and gills.

I am looking for a safe place to park the jeep, without being ticketed, for a long stretch of creek. I have only been able to fish a mile or two in my current location.

does anyone know of a topographic map of the creek that includes roads? I have searched the net for it for a year and havent been able to find it...


----------



## whitetail (Apr 16, 2006)

Let me know when U would like to go I may be able to get my dad to let you park at his place he lives on brush creek


----------



## TommyV (Aug 31, 2005)

Pastor: Check out this site. Just click on the link below and then type in the name of the closest town. It will take you to the correct topographic sheet and from there you can adjust the scale and geography. :F 

http://www.topozone.com/


----------



## pastorscott45133 (Jun 30, 2006)

AWESOME!!! thanks for the site... this will help alot! now I can take two jeeps and wade from jeep to jeep! Alot better than doubling back! Whitetail, where on the creek does you dad live? It would be great to actually park at someones house rather than risk loosing my gear and my jeep on the beside the road.


----------



## leemayes (Jan 28, 2011)

pastorscott45133 said:


> Anyone been Fishing Ohio Brush Creek? Ive caught some killer smallies this year on the creek and was wondering if anyone wanted to share some hot spots?


I have never been to brush crk and would love to fish it. where can i put a 10ft jon boat in and park? i am new to the area any info would be gratlt appreciated. thanks Lee


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

it much easier to use a yak or canoe then a jon boat since there are long pools and then long riffle areas where youll have to drag the boat through, a jon boat would be way to much work of OBC, In my opinion.

Salmonid


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I have fished Brush Creek for several years now, from the S.R 73 bridge to Waggoners Riffle. I have found that the numbers of fish increase the closer you get to the river, but the fish are harder to find than upstream where the waters slightly shallower. I have had pretty good luck at the S.R 41 Bridge, caught a 3 pound smallmouth a couple years ago, and a 2 pounder last year. The pool just underneath the bridge is over 15 foot deep and holds alot of fish, but it gets fished quite a bit and its not uncommon to snag on someones trot line while probing the depths with a crawdad bait. I have found the best fishing spots the further away you navigate from the public acess points. (Walk along the bank at your own risk.) I haven't had any problems with landowners, but it just depends on where you fish. Most of the stream is shallow enough to wade from the northern extent in Highland county to West Union, but as you near Waggoners Riffle the water becomes pretty deap and the banks are steep, making it harder to wade. Hope this helps a little.


----------

